

Ask HN: How to consolidate logs across server farm? - bastlynn

For various reasons, I need to consolidate a set of php logs from my load balanced servers. I doubt I'm the first to need to tackle this problem, so I wanted to look for some advice on the matter.<p>What are some good starting points for me to research?
======
spooneybarger
Remote Logging with SSH and Syslog-NG:

<http://www.deer-run.com/~hal/sysadmin/SSH-SyslogNG.html>

~~~
bastlynn
How does this compare to using a Spread based solution, if you've had a chance
to play with alternatives?

